# My new 6.9 Project One



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just ordered my new 2011 6.9 SSL Project One bike. I can't wait to get it. The only bad thing is that it's going to take about 2 months to get in because of the paint job.

<a href="https://s587.photobucket.com/albums/ss317/rmreferrara/?action=view&current=Trek6_edited-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss317/rmreferrara/Trek6_edited-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Rob


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you get a discount for the ad placement?


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL. I knew it was only a matter of time till someone asked that. Actually, I didn't pay for the bike. It was donated to me from an injured warrior organization. It's the only good thing that came out of me being blown up in Iraq. 

The only reason I went with this paint scheme is that I wanted a bike that nobody had in my area. 

Rob


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats on the bike and thanks for your service.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Your welcome. Thank you for supporting the troops!

Rob


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you brother!! i was also injured by an ied in Afghanistan.
cycling its my teraphy for ptsd, 
My name is Cpl Carvajal and im from the NJNG. me and 5 more vets are training for a +100 miles trip on memorial day fron new jersey to west point NY.
you should come whit us!!!
btw this is my baby!!


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome bike my friend and thank for your service! My name 1SG Ferrara and I'm with you, cycling is also my therapy. I would love to ride with you guys but I'm currently stationed at Fort Bliss Texas. 

You should look into the Ride 2 Recovery. It's an awesome foundation that helps wounded warriors recovery from their injuries through cycling. They have a 9/11 ride that goes from ground zero and I believe it ends at the Pentagon. It's like a 5 or 6 day ride and they take awesome care of you. I completed the California Challenge and in 3 weeks we'll be riding from San Antonio to Dallas over 6 days.

If you have any questions let me know. I'm the only 1SG Ferrara on AKO.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Thank you so much.*

Thank you guys so much for your service. From my entire family. Beautiful bikes. Really nice. Wow! Good luck with it and have fun.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Both you guys have awesome bikes, they just look superb. And both of you deserve these bikes, and a lot of pleasant saddle time. Wishing both of you the best.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you guys for your support. It means a lot to us soldiers. Thanks again.

Rob


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Airborne! Thanks for the service. This ol' 1SG bikes for his health also. Too many injuries, too many miles running, and jumping out of perfectly good aircraft have left me with trashed knees and lower back also. Wouldn't trade those days for anything though.

Sweet bike, should serve you well! 

So glad to organizations paying respect to our wounded soldiers. Unlike the current administration that considered freezing pay and then only gave a "token" pay raise. I think some of them need to spend some time in a hot zone. No amount of money makes up for what our men and women willingly go through in today's military.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

jamesdak said:


> Airborne! Thanks for the service. This ol' 1SG bikes for his health also. Too many injuries, too many miles running, and jumping out of perfectly good aircraft have left me with trashed knees and lower back also. Wouldn't trade those days for anything though.


I'm with you. I spent 6 years in the 82nd (1-505) and 3 years with the 501st up in Alaska. After my 6th knee surgery I had to change some of my habits. I run twice a year now and that's for my APFT. Everything else is riding my bike. 

Thanks for you service.....All OK Jumpmaster!!!!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

how many watts can it crank?


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*wheels*

Nice bike. What wheels are those?






lucascarvajal said:


> Thank you brother!! i was also injured by an ied in Afghanistan.
> cycling its my teraphy for ptsd,
> My name is Cpl Carvajal and im from the NJNG. me and 5 more vets are training for a +100 miles trip on memorial day fron new jersey to west point NY.
> you should come whit us!!!
> btw this is my baby!!


----------



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

I also want to thank you for your service. Can you explain a bit more about how you go rthe bike? Is this a program run by Trek? If so it would certainly be good to know and might influence my next bike purchase. Thanks again. Steve.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

2011 bontrager xxx clinchers, I removed the decals cuz I love clean black agressive wheels


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I received my bike from a local non-profit group located here in El Paso. They do a lot for the wounded warriors here at Fort Bliss. Trek had nothing to do with it besides having the best frame out there. My local bike shop helped me out big time with the project 1 set-up. I hope that this helps.

Rob


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

29 days and counting. It's taking forever :mad2:


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

Be patient 1sgt! Its worth the wait.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm like a little kid waiting for Christmas. LOL.


----------



## GPcycling (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a little off topic, and I apologize. 

SpokaneSteve, are you in Spokane, Wa?
(Couldn't resist asking)

But on subject, I love the bike! Congrats. 
I'm waaay jealous.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Para is it here yet? 

Trek's P1 time estimates are usually pretty good. They don't sugar coat it by giving you a 2 week estimate on a 4 week bike. Back when I got mine in Feb of 2010, they told me 6 weeks and it took exactly 6 weeks.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought I updated this thread. I guess not. My bike came in about 10 days ago. I absolutely love it. The only thing that I don't really care for is I went will full Dura-Ace but instead of the Dura-Ace cable, they put on the Bontager cables instead. It's only a small issue but eventually I will switch to the Dura-Ace ones. Everything else on the bike is awesome.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW! This bike is absolutely stunning. The ads looks great  Looks very Pro Tour!


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

impressive!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Para8291 said:


> I thought I updated this thread. I guess not. My bike came in about 10 days ago. I absolutely love it. The only thing that I don't really care for is I went will full Dura-Ace but instead of the Dura-Ace cable, they put on the Bontager cables instead. It's only a small issue but eventually I will switch to the Dura-Ace ones. Everything else on the bike is awesome.


Awesome bike!

And thanks for your service!



I see by those KC Highlighter yellow covers you're a 4X4 off-roader too?!


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

I doubt you'll see anyone else with that.. Sweet bike


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Awesome bike!
> 
> And thanks for your service!
> 
> ...


Thank you for supporting us troops. Good eye about the covers. I have a Dodge Ram that has a KC light bar on the front. I don't off road but when I was stationed in Colorado and Rhode Island, those lights worked awesome in the snow.


----------

